# Pit boss vertical series 5 smoke setting



## Dick Nitro (Jan 27, 2020)

Ahoy!
New member here...
I've got a new pit boss series 5 vertical pellet smoker. My question pertains to the smoke setting on the temp controller should anyone know

I've used other pit boss grills in the past which have the "P-setting" smoke temp option on them. My vertical smoker has a smoke setting, but no "p" settings. However, it has lower temp setting starting at 150 and goes up from there. 

I've tried the lower settings (after using the manual specified startup procedure) but I've gotten a flame out each time unless I use the smoke setting. 

Does the smoke setting keep the heating element on no matter what to prevent the flame outs but the other settings do not? The smoke setting isn't a bad option, but it can be as low as 100f at the top while using this setting.

All help is appreciated

-Dick


----------



## kruizer (Jan 27, 2020)

I would call CS and ask them. They would have the best answer for you.


----------



## tropics (Jan 28, 2020)

I have the #4 the P setting is suppose to be used when you start it.Once you get the pot showing it is burning set your temp and preheat it.
Richie


----------



## mike243 (Jan 28, 2020)

The lower setting would probably work ok if you had a base of pellets/dust in the cup, if the cup is clean it wont hold no embers, you might try letting it run 15-20 minutes then switch and watch it for a bit or let it run for a hour or so then switch and watch temps


----------



## Dick Nitro (Jan 28, 2020)

Dick Nitro said:


> Ahoy!
> New member here...
> I've got a new pit boss series 5 vertical pellet smoker. My question pertains to the smoke setting on the temp controller should anyone know
> 
> ...



I called CS and was told that basically with this controller, the "smoke" option is technically 140f they just labeled it "smoke". (Remember, this unit does NOT have P setting like typical pit boss units.)The heating element is always on for only 4 minutes of startup. I did learn that long pellets can cause flame outs too which I had bought an unusual brand (to me) b/c they were cheap and I wanted to test pellet usage with the new unit. Tasted good, but I remember noticing the odd length and a high amount of ash. Now I know it is sensitive to that.

I figured it's good for it to be known that the controller is different than normal pit boss grills, which I did not expect and is my own dumb fault for lack of vigilance. If you're used to the P settings, you need to be aware of this. I'll play with it more and see what I learn. I was used to the old style controller, but in time I think I'll like this more. Its main purpose was very low smoke for snack sticks and jerky which I'm sure I'll post those results.
Thanks all!

-dick


----------

